# Grille Fell Out



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Today my dad was driving the goat and he was stopping at a stop sign when he heard some weird noise. He got out and saw that the bottom front grille fell out. It seems 2 of the 4 clips were broken. I dont have a problem with the grille being gone, as it kind of looks good with none there, but the thing thats killing me is the paint seems to be chipping behind where the grille was. And now its visable. He said you can see silver paint underneath, assuming thats the primer. What are my options to fix this paint issue?! Its really bothering me especially since I cant be there to look at it in person!


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

A guy here in town has an 04 that had the same thing happen. He was going down the road when his came out and wasn't lucky enough to get it back. He tried buying mine off me since I bought the SAP grills from my stealership shortly after buying the car. The dumbasses pried the grills out from the front in stead of taking off the front fascia and removing them from the back, as you are suppose to do. 

This was from the wrench monkeys in the garage. The stealership's body shop out back had to repair the damaged nose on the bumper from whatever prying tool they used. At first, they didn't even give me OEM grills back. I figured they were in the trunk but nooooooo. I had to make a 2nd trip back to get them. The grills I got back had mostly broken tabs. Nevertheless, the 04 guy still tried buying them off me but I wouldn't sell.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

yea I think im just gonna leave it out. I also might buy a touch up kit and fix the spots peeling until I can clear enough cash to get the entire bumper painted.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Pull out the upper grill to match. Give a really aggressive look.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Thats what I was thinking about doing. Just gonna pull them all out and then fix the paint underneath them all. I found this kit, thoughts on it?

PaintWorld - Automotive Paint Kits


----------

